# Opel Blitz truck



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some in-progress pics of my latest model the Italeri 1/35th scale Opel Blitz.

This kit is not too bad to build but is let down by some poorly drawn illustrations in the instruction sheet and the clear parts were undersized, the windscreen would not fit at all and would fall right through the cab. I ended up gluing some plastic strips on the inside of the cab to give the windscreen something to attach to.

Anyway, here are some pics of this model to date...



































Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is looking really nice. The Italeri Blitz is not bad when you consider its about 40 years old now. In a lot of ways its more accurate than some of the newer kits, albeit a bit rough around the edges. At least it says Opel on the cab ! The new ones dont.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOOKS GOOD! Your doing that kit some justice indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Nick and fluke.

More painting done today, the third and final camouflage color was sprayed on and after it dried I did some drybrushing mostly on the wooden bed of the truck.

The drybrushing lightened the paint colors quite a bit but that's by design, later on I will be adding an oil paint wash that will darken the colors so they will better match the colors on the metal cab.

















Agentsmith


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Most companies now adays won't put a name on a kit because they don't want to pay the fees involved back when the Italeri kit was put out that wasn't the case.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

taskmaster58,
That makes sense now why Italeri put the photograph of the finished model on the box top reversed...to avoid paying royalties to the Opel company.

A couple more pics of the model, I decided to do some detail painting now before adding the coat of Future, mostly adding some wear and tear on the paint work.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice work as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sgthawker!

The model is getting its Future coat now, I hope in a few more days when I post more pics it will look much more interesting than it does now.


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

taskmaster58 said:


> Most companies now adays won't put a name on a kit because they don't want to pay the fees involved back when the Italeri kit was put out that wasn't the case.


I know that...

But, somehow I doubt Italeri is paying Opel and obviously Italeri hasn't gotten a CAD letter from them. It's just funny that a 40 year old $20 kit can have something not found in a $55, 2013 kit. 

The interesting thing about missing logos too is that if it were such a big deal for the company (like Opel) then you would think they would go after aftermarket companies like Eduard that sell Opel (and Ford, etc.) scripts to put on the kits that don't have them. Just funny...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That weathering is looking great, agentsmith.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Cro-Magnon Man,
I will be doing the weathering in two stages, the uppersides first and the undercarriage and wheels second.
Oil paints will be the next to be used for the weathering effects.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The real fun of building this model has started...adding some weathering to it.

Today I started with using oil paints as part of the weathering process, in these two in-progress pics you can see the wheel hubs and the interior of the truck bed has been given an oil wash.
















The truck frame and cab have also been given the oil wash treatment but are not pictured here because they were still too wet to handle right now.

The exterior of the truck bed will be be given an oil wash later on.


Agentsmith


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Turning out to be a very nice Opel!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you GunTruck,
I am just about finished with the oil paints for weathering, I will go back to the airbrush to add the next phase of weathering.

There might be a new in-progress pic or two later today.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Two in-progress pics from Monday, here you can (barely) see the last of the weathering with the oil paints.

















Earlier today I finished a lot of detail painting on the smaller items including the pick and shovel and once dry they should be ready to install. After that I can go back with the airbrush and complete the weathering and then the model will be ready for final assembly.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is really looking very nice indeed.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mark!

I expected to be finished with this one by now but was distracted by another new kit that I started.
Below are two new pictures after some of the smaller details have been added and painted.

















Just a few minutes ago I finished painting some of the final weathering details with a paintbrush and my airbrush, no pics of what I have just done, the model has to dry first.


Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice paintwork and weathering up to this point! Should look great when finished.
Steve


----------



## beukipanzer (Aug 3, 2013)

nice camo and wheatering !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think you may have taken your blackout windows a little too far!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I think you may have taken your blackout windows a little too far!


Nahhh, that's a safety measure that prevents night-time snipers from shooting the driver when he's lighting his cigarette.


----------

